# Choose a PNP program



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi Mates,
I am planning for the Canada PR and I am very new it. I have few queries related to it. Please help me to find answers

1. Is the cut-off of express entry and PNP is related to Job profile (NOC)?

2. Me and my husband both have NOC job in level A and 0.
Mine is software engineer (2173) and his is advertisement (0124 and 1123).
Which NOC is better to apply for?

3. Which is the best province to get the PNP for software professional?

4. I know that for the Education WES is required but can someone tell me what is required for the job profile assessment?

Thanks in advance


----------



## alokaussie (Apr 14, 2019)

job profil assessment is done by the immigration officer . He will be basically cross checking your reference letter (from your current and past employers) against your NOC requirement.


----------

